

Ask HN: Python, C and Arc - zeynel1

I was wondering if someone could add the same code http://www.python.org/doc/essays/ppt/acm-ws/sld043.htm for Arc for comparison purposes. I think something like this gives a better idea of the language than a simple "Hello World".
======
zeynel1
<http://www.python.org/doc/essays/ppt/acm-ws/sld043.htm>

